# Can i put 2x xp3 filter on 90g Discus Tank?



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

I have question guys

is it okay to put 2x Rena xp3 filter on Discus tank? (90 gallon) or is it over kill?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Not really overkill and nothing wrong with over filtration. I know discus keepers with fx5 on 90's


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Do 3 if you want. I have an XP 3,fx5 and an Eheim 2075 on my 125.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved to Equipment section~


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya as far as I can tell, there's no harm in over filtering. I have an eheim 2080, 2075 and 2x AC110's on my 180g


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks guy's I just put 2x rena xp3 on my 90g, and all my discus are doing pretty good so far... I will try to uplaod some image tonight


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

shaobo said:


> Moved to Equipment section~


Sorry, don't know how..lol im new to this site


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In my 65g overstocked community tank, I had 3 HOBs, a large Eheim canister & an XP3. Always had a spare filter to instantly cycle a new tank that way. Overfiltration is not a problem, especially with discus.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Just remember to service the canisters more frequently with discus than your normal tank inhabitants. Must still keep up with water changes, too.


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

hp10BII said:


> Just remember to service the canisters more frequently with discus than your normal tank inhabitants. Must still keep up with water changes, too.


Yes i do a lot of water change (20% everyday, thats right everyday and 50% once a week) and for my two xp3 filter im going to clean one each every two weeks, i dont wanna clean them both at the same time cause that gives a lot of stress on my discus...


----------

